# How stiff are motobecane/BD CX forks?



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Interested in the CX bikes, but concerned about stiffness. I had a lower end windsor with a carbon fork and it was quite noodly.. not looking to repeat that, especially on a cx bike!

Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I have the Fantom Cross, strong and beefy as far as I'm concerned and I'm kinda heavy 200+ lbs. The cross forks seem to be kind of large compared to the ones that come in the road bikes so I can assure you it's stiff enough for cross.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback! Have you ridden any other major brand bikes to compare stiffness? Are they still using kenisis forks?


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

It's most likely Kinesis, i've ridden mostly stock forks from Trek, Specialized, whatever performance has for their brand name and this one is way bigger than any of them as far as thickness and strength.


----------

